# [H] Painted Salamanders Army [W] $$$ (USA)



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got an almost fully painted 2000+ pt army of Salamanders that I want to sell. I will try to sell as a lot and if it does not work I'll part it out. 
Everything is painted that does not say otherwise. Unpainted means primered with ArmyPainter green spray. The basing is black sand w/ drybrushed highlights. 

See pictures at: http://s1165.photobucket.com/albums/q594/te11ah/

-Vulkan He'Stan 

-25x Tactical Marines (2 flamers, 2 multi-meltas, 1 meltagun, 2 powerfists, 18 bolters [I have a couple bolters and extra meltagun that can be swapped]) (4 not based) 

-5x Scouts 

-5x Terminators w/ Thunder Hammers + Storm Shields (Not Based, 2 are unpainted) 

-5x Assault Marines (2 missing backpacks, not based) 

-Dreadnought w/ Multi-melta and Dreadnought CCW with heavy flamer 

-Dreadnought w/ 2x Forgeworld Autocannons 

-Drop Pod 

-2x Rhinos 

-2x Vindicators (1 Unpainted) 

-Landraider Redeemer w/ assault cannon and magnetized multi-melta (Unpainted) 

-2x Landspeeders w/ Multi-melta and Heavy Flamer (1 Unpainted) 

-Landspeeder Storm w/ Multi-Melta (3 Crewmen are unpainted) 


PM me with any offers or questions.
Im looking for payment by Google Checkout.


----------

